# Ocing questions



## hobosrock696 (Apr 9, 2008)

I have a few questions and my specs are:
1. 3500+ oc @ 2.7 ghz
2. graphics is part of question
3. 430 wat psu
4. EP-9NPA+SLI
5. 250gb caviar hd
I would like to know if I upgraded my psu and used a 3870x2 instead of 7600gt sli if it still would be stable. Thanks!ray:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Not with a 430W PSU. You will need a much better psu, with at least 30A on the 12V rail. Remember, the +12V1 rail is dedicated to the CPU, so take that from your equation. Look at the PSU info link in my sig for more details.


----------



## hobosrock696 (Apr 9, 2008)

If I use a single rail psu is that better than multi rail and I have gotten it stable in crysis on high it just hickups and my psu shrieks so I put a 7600gt ko back in.


----------



## hobosrock696 (Apr 9, 2008)

I also noticed my remaining two rails are 15A and 15A... so is that enough?:smile:


----------

